# Why isn't a combo car radio/Sirius antenna possible or made?



## ArtModern (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't have XM, only Sirius, however the tech at "Best Buy" showed me the XM antenna that sticks on to an auto antenna. No need for a wire out the door, 
window or wherever going to the roof or trunk. Can't Sirius or someone 
(great after-market potential) design and have manufactured a similar 
auto antenna add-on or auto antenna alone that also covers Sirius? 

If that's not possible why can't Sirius or someone come out with an 
interior antenna that's 'line of sight' to the sky/satellite from the 
top of our dashboards? One that brings in signal just as strong 
as if it were magnetically affixed to the roof or trunk of a car or 
van? 

I don't want permanent roof installation and don't want to 
pay to have it done professionally. Nor do I want to 
'install' 'em myself, never mind the wire still going to 
my roof or trunk. Yet I hate the wire presently 
going from my Starmate out the door or 
window, etc. 

Anyway, why can't the above-suggested antennas be made? 
Seems like a great money maker to me if possible (or would 
Sirius already have 'em out? I know XM works a bit 
differently than Sirius, but still we can put 
people into orbit but can't design 
a better Sirius antenna!?) 

Josh


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sounds like all that is is an FM modulator. Not quite clear on your description. But throw your antenna on the dash or back window sill.


----------



## ArtModern (Feb 14, 2007)

gb33 said:


> Sounds like all that is is an FM modulator. Not quite clear on your description. But throw your antenna on the dash or back window sill.


Thanks for your reply. I have FM modulators in both my vehicles since as 
we all know the latest Starmates and other receivers have weak FM 
signals. So for decent reception I hardwired between my Starmate 
and my radio(s). I just plug the dangling modulator wire in when 
I switch vehicles. Also I just went to a Galaxy Shakespeare Marine 
Antenna. It's the white somewhat flat one, not a 'stick' like the Terk.

I have it on my dash and it works perfectly. However what I'm 
talking about in my post is an antenna (modulator aside) 
that fits on one's regular auto antenna. That's the one 
XM has that the Best Buy tech showed me. I believe the 
wire then goes down through the same hole in which 
your auto antenna is mounted. eg: No wire to a 
roof or trunk antenna out the door or window 
or wherever. Also I'm alluding to the possibility 
of a combo radio-Sirius antenna as opposed 
to a separate Sirius antenna. I think 
someone could make a lot of $ if they 
could figure that one out.

The Sirius tech I spoke to by phone said the Starmate's regular 
antenna should be on top of the car or on its body since 
for best reception it uses the vehicle but you're right... 
it works fairly well on the dash but does lose 
signal a lot more than when it's on my roof. 
Hence I went to the marine ant. now on 
my dash.

The marine ant. brings in a strong signal, doesn't require body 
'grounding' and has a thicker wire than the normal ones... 
Sirius or after-market, plus if the wire breaks I can buy 
a new one that screws on to the gold connection 
coming off the marine ant. at that end of a 6" 
wire... And I think they sell a co-axial wire 
extension at Radio Shack that will work 
if the one that came with the Galaxy 
marine breaks. eg: An easy, less 
costly 'fix.'

I know this is a lot of writing about this topic and perhaps 
no one cares that much however as written (even being 
careful) I've gone through 5 'normal' antennas in 2 
years due to wire breaks, cracks, breaks at the 
small plug-in connector, etc.

So far the marine ant. on my dash works wonders IMHO 
and I read that it's geared to bring in a stronger 
signal than the much smaller flat Starmate 
antennas.

Josh


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

What the guy at Best Buy showed you was not an XM antenna, it was the new XM SureConnect dongle used for FM modulation, it does not receive the satellite signal. I'm sure there is a way for you to run your existing antenna so that the wire doesn't get damaged and it looks clean. You say you don't want to install it your self and don't want to have it professionally installed, well I'm not sure there are any other options 

Here's my install for XM and Sirius, it looks sortof clean and the antanna wires are fine.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

ArtModern said:


> If that's not possible why can't Sirius or someone come out with an
> interior antenna that's 'line of sight' to the sky/satellite from the
> top of our dashboards? One that brings in signal just as strong
> as if it were magnetically affixed to the roof or trunk of a car or
> van?


Such an antenna has been around for a while already. Check my posting here for my installation:

http://forum.mazda6club.com/index.php?showtopic=32020

I purchased my SIGMA antenna from here: http://www.courtesyparts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=999U9-SGMA1


----------



## John R. Metzger (Apr 24, 2002)

I currently have Sirius in 2 cars -- a Ford Focus and a Ford Five Hundred. In both cases the antenna is located in the center of rear deck under the back window. I get excellent reception with both, even when there is snow on the windows!


----------

